# Beyond the beaten path



## rolmich

Hi everybody,
How would you say in hebrew "To go beyond the beaten paths" (of the usual conformist thinking) ?
The french equivalent is "Sortir des sentiers battus".
It means : to see things in a more original/personal way.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

The first expression that comes to mind it לחשוב מחוץ לקופסה(to think out of the box).


----------



## arielipi

מסכים עם גזר ממצימגהץ
add: 
חשיבה יצירתית
though its creative thinking


----------



## hebrewman

מעבר לדרכים המקובלות= To go beyond the beaten paths (not the exact translation but  close)


----------



## rolmich

Thanks very much to you all.
rolmich


----------



## rosemarino

For the record, the expression "to go off the beaten path" does not have the meaning in English of the French "sortir des sentiers battus," thinking creatively, "thinking outside of the box," להשוב מחוץ לקופסה

Rather it means to take the road less travelled, to explore the little places off the main route that most tourists don't visit.  Is there an expression for this in Hebrew?


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

להרחיב אופקים
למתוח גבולות
לא ללכת בדרך המקובלת
לא ללכת בדרך הקלה

*rosemarino*, could you give an example of a sentence where this expression would be appropriate?


----------



## rosemarino

לא ללכת בדרך המקובלת נשמע הכי נכון.  הנה כמה דוגמאות שימוש הביטוי באנגלית

We had been to London many times and seen all the major sights.  We wanted to go off the beaten path where there would be fewer tourists and see some of the lesser known villages.

If you're going to Rome and want to go off the beaten path, we can tell you about some interesting little places to visit.

When you go off the beaten path, you see the everyday life of a country and the quiet countryside.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Well, when I wrote the list in the post above, I was thinking metaphorically rather than literally, but all of your examples are pretty straightforward. 

לסטות מהמסלולים הראשיים/המקובלים seems good enough in this case.


----------



## origumi

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> לסטות מהמסלולים הראשיים/המקובלים seems good enough in this case.


לא הולך בתלם is more idiomatic. Also דרך המלך or שביל הזהב instead of המסלולים הראשיים.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

origumi said:


> לא הולך בתלם is more idiomatic. Also דרך המלך or שביל הזהב instead of המסלולים הראשיים.



כן, _לסטות מהתלם/לא ללכת בתלם_ קולע בול.


----------



## arielipi

מסכים עם גזר ממצימגהץ


----------

